# Google- New drug to help common bowel disease - HealthCanal.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

The Almagest
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*New drug to help common bowel disease*
*HealthCanal.com*
An international team led by University of Adelaide researchers has identified the mechanism of pain relief of a new drug for treating *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* with Constipation (*IBS*-C), based on nonclinical studies, and quantified its effectiveness in *...*
Drs. Oz and Roizen: Clarifying the Affordable Care Act; help for *IBS*<nobr>Denver Post</nobr>

<nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

